# Flea Medication tip



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to share with anyone who may not know the secret to flea medications...

The vet and store sell their flea meds by monthly dosage based on the dogs weight, however the formula is the same for big and small dogs.

So if you have a small dog, all you need to do is simply buy the medication for the large dogs and store the remaining product in a storage vial. 

I knew my dogs dosage was 1 ml/month for K9 Advantix, and I saw that the large dogs were 4 ml. So I bought a 4 month supply of product for large dogs, which came out to be four 4 ml vials. 

So for $50 I bought (4) 4ml and storage vial. The site I used was nomorefleasplease.com 
For the same price I could have bought (4) 1ml if I chose based on my dogs size and not for large dogs.


....I am sure this topic has been covered before but I hadnt seen it when I saw these off-topic areas...

Either way, I hope I just saved at least one person a crap load of money!

Sorry for all those with big dogs! lol

Take it easy, 

Daniel and Sydney


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to tell you and anyone who puts this stuff on there dog....YOU ARE KILLING YOUR DOG!!!!!

It's a pesticide that gets absorbed into the body. There were 44,000 adverse reactions to this stuff in 2008. I have not seen the numbers for 2009 yet. These flea and tick preventatives are currently under investigations by the EPA. Check it out for yourself. US Environmental Protection Agency . Even my vet has stopped using them, and he isn't even a holistic vet. 

If you really want to take care of your pooch.....try a natural flea and tick preventative such as Earth Animals, Springtime Bug Off, Buck Mountain, Halo Cloud Nine, and so forth.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I'd like to tell you and anyone who puts this stuff on there dog....YOU ARE KILLING YOUR DOG!!!!!
> 
> It's a pesticide that gets absorbed into the body. There were 44,000 adverse reactions to this stuff in 2008. I have not seen the numbers for 2009 yet. These flea and tick preventatives are currently under investigations by the EPA. Check it out for yourself. US Environmental Protection Agency . Even my vet has stopped using them, and he isn't even a holistic vet.
> 
> If you really want to take care of your pooch.....try a natural flea and tick preventative such as Earth Animals, Springtime Bug Off, Buck Mountain, Halo Cloud Nine, and so forth.


This is why I haven't used in on Aspen since Fall '09. And I don't plan on using them anymore (I hope). Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I'd like to tell you and anyone who puts this stuff on there dog....YOU ARE KILLING YOUR DOG!!!!!
> 
> It's a pesticide that gets absorbed into the body. There were 44,000 adverse reactions to this stuff in 2008. I have not seen the numbers for 2009 yet. These flea and tick preventatives are currently under investigations by the EPA. Check it out for yourself. US Environmental Protection Agency . Even my vet has stopped using them, and he isn't even a holistic vet.
> 
> If you really want to take care of your pooch.....try a natural flea and tick preventative such as Earth Animals, Springtime Bug Off, Buck Mountain, Halo Cloud Nine, and so forth.


I can assure you that if there were viable proven alternatives to products such as K9 Advantix (et al) I would gladly use them. However, there have been NO scientific studies on any of these natural products that show that they work as well as these topical preparations. Or that they work at all. 

It's very much like the whole DEET controversy. I live in Florida. Except for a VERY small time frame each year, there are ALWAYS mosquitoes, ticks, fleas and biting flies. I would love to use something other than a product that contains DEET, but they simply don't work. So that is the type of chemical I have to use. It's the same with my dog & K9 Advantix. 

Are there dogs that have adverse reactions to these topical treatments? Yes. Unfortunately smaller dogs & certain breeds seem to be especially susceptible. All you can do is research what's available then decide for yourself.

FYI, this is what the EPA is currently doing about pet spot on products: http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/health/petproductseval.html

Pax,


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The beauty of being a dog owner is that you can choose to do and not to do whatever you wish 

I've used Earth Animals Yeast Free flea and tick control and Springtimes Bug Off now for years. My dogs have NEVER had a flea, tick, fly, mosquito, gnat, ant, anything at all ever come near them. So, do these natural remedies work? They work on my dogs and I can't even begin to count the countless testamonies FOR these natural remedies. I have many friends who use these products as well and all of them have the exact same results that I have.

Again, it's your dog.....do what you wish. Kind of ironic though that you are willing to feed your dog the best of the best but toxify your dog up with this stuff. Just a thought.

There is no proven fact that Orijen is better than Iams, except my dogs look fantastic, act fantastic, have no medical issues, muscle definition is immaculate and so on and so forth. I don't need science to show me or a vet to tell me which food is better....I can see it. Same with these natural flea and tick remedies :wink:


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to agree with SubMariner, there are no natural flea control methods that are anywhere near as effective (and most do practically nothing) as the topical pesticides, unfortunately. I have tried most of them. With 2 dogs and 4 cats flea control is very serious business in my house. Until these new medications where introduced flea control was a constant struggle and we where almost run out of the house a few times. Had to bomb the place just to be able to live in it (there go those pesticides again).

I agree there is some risk in using them but in my house the risk is worth it. I understand that is not the case for everyone.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

My yard gets treated with some sort of chemicals that are safe for my dog and my bunny, which I am sure cuts down on much of the flea problem. I live near Los Angeles and the fleas can be really bad some times. 

I chose Advantix because I go to the mountains with Sydney quite often and she is a magnet for ticks! 

Would you guys say that these products are harming all the dogs that come in contact with it? Since mine has not had any adverse reactions like some dogs do, I am wondering if that means she is OK or am I chopping years off her life. 

Hopefully the Orijen will counterbalance the negative effects of the medication.

Either way, I figured I'd share with those people that do buy these products and are simply wasting their money buying small doses.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

Poison or not, you gotta get a good deal on it


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

We are on Revolution. According to their website...

"Revolution is a prescription-only, FDA-approved medication available only through a veterinarian – and is NOT a pesticide registered by the EPA. Although topically applied, Revolution is a systemically acting, broad-spectrum parasiticide that has a well defined safety profile combined with excellent efficacy to help protect your dog and cat against a wide variety of parasites. Your veterinarian is the best source of information to ensure the proper healthcare of your pet."


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Luckily my dogs have only needed one dose of topical flea meds in the past 2.5 years. That was just because I brought some feral kittens into the house to tame and they were INFESTED. Under normal conditions my dogs may get a flea or two hitchhiking but they never stay on my dogs. Also, luckily my dogs have a short white coat that makes spotting fleas and ticks easy.
My dogs don't get many ticks either and when they do I just pull them off.

I do understand it would be much harder to do this on dark or thick coats. I'm just glad I don't have to dose my dogs. If you guys don't live too far south (like florida) you don't need to dose year round either- despite what your vet may tell you to sell you more product.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Aready said:


> We are on Revolution. According to their website...
> 
> "Revolution is a prescription-only, FDA-approved medication available only through a veterinarian – and is NOT a pesticide registered by the EPA. Although topically applied, Revolution is a systemically acting, broad-spectrum parasiticide that has a well defined safety profile combined with excellent efficacy to help protect your dog and cat against a wide variety of parasites. Your veterinarian is the best source of information to ensure the proper healthcare of your pet."


So far I've not been able to find a lot of reviews on Revolution. However, it appears to be a wide-spectrum product that is supposed to work on ticks, fleas, mange (mites) and to a certain extent heartworm.

Anyone else find information on this product?


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I actually plan on picking up a Revolution prescription from the vet next time when my supply of Advantix runs out. 

Seems like an ideal treatment; I suppose I'll be waiting for a while anyway so more reviews should be available then.


----------

